# Working Dog quotes...



## Kelly Johnson

Please share your favorite working dog quotes and sayings? 

Im looking for something short but catchy for a tattoo idea!


----------



## eric squires

Frustration make aggression


----------



## Bob Scott

Frustration builds drive!


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Also if you have any good pictures!

So far I have came up with these two...cant decide! :-k

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Joby Becker

Run Fast Bite Hard


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Utility is the true criterion of beauty.


----------



## Megan Berry

Fast Dogs Hit Hard


or, this one made me laugh:

"Bricks and stones my break my bones, but sticks and whips excite me ~Schutzhund"
Could work for Ring too. :twisted:


----------



## Melissa Thom




----------



## Erica Boling

"Quiet dog bite hard." LOL 

Here's the song by Mos Def...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9ifqU3E1tA

My Malinois is not a barker and he bites hard, so the quote applies. 




Also, some more quotes that came from this site... http://www.sportwaffenk9.com/favoritedogquotes.shtml


"The dog is the only animal that has seen his god." ~Unknown 

"It is easier to build a puppy than repair a dog." ~Nate Harves 

"Show me your dog and I'll tell you what manner of man you are." ~Captain Max von Stephanitz 

"When you breed shit to your gold you don't get silver...you just get shit on your gold." ~Dean Calderon


----------



## Randy Allen

If my dog isn't learning, I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek

No training is better than bad training


----------



## Gillian Schuler

If the tattoo has a set of teeth, why not FEEL ME


----------



## David Frost

Will track a popcorn fart in a blizzard.

DFrost


----------



## Jhun Brioso

" In life the firmest friend, First to welcome, foremost to defend.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

David Frost said:


> Will track a popcorn fart in a blizzard.
> 
> DFrost


Guess I could do that myself!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Trialing Well is the Best Revenge

Which I came up with after a well known trainer told me 
Dubheasa (my late Dobermann female) would never pass an impartiality test (and get titled). Once I stopped the compulsion
and started thinking instead. She became a HOT SchH III along with several other titles 
I keep on saying on going to have the saying put on a T shirt
but never got around to it.


----------



## Guest

"shit happens"


----------



## Justin Gannon

"he/she never did that before". famous line you hear at almost any trial in the world.


----------



## Tanya Beka

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## will fernandez

Give me that lead son, cause right now, you look like a monkey ****ing a football


----------



## Howard Knauf

"Where knowledge ends, violence begins".

Why not get a portrait of your own dog? That would be the coolest with the most meaning.


----------



## will fernandez

yeah that dog has a problem...it's the handler.


----------



## Faisal Khan

If you ain't bleedin you ain't buildin drive


----------



## susan tuck

shut up and train.


----------



## Jim Nash

I'm a Godsmack fan . There are a lot of song titles that are fitting too . On my rt shoulder I've got a tattoo of just dogs teeth and inside of it it says " No Rest For the Wicked " . I will be putting both of my K9s names ,start and end dates underneathe it soon .


----------



## Chris Jones II

"I ate his liver with Fava Beans and a nice Chianti"


----------



## Barry Connell

"The dog never lies to the handler, why would the handler ever lie to the dog?" Dominique Piton, July 31, 2011​


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Jim Nash said:


> I'm a Godsmack fan . There are a lot of song titles that are fitting too . On my rt shoulder I've got a tattoo of just dogs teeth and inside of it it says " No Rest For the Wicked " . I will be putting both of my K9s names ,start and end dates underneathe it soon .


Jim, I never pictured you as a Godsmack fan. :lol: I saw them probably about 10 years ago at a really big outdoor concert. During one of their songs, my friend crowd surfed to the front of the stage just cause he hadn't done it before. I had to crowd surf too and follow him or I was never going to be able to find him again.


----------



## David Frost

There is no block for stupid on the IOD form.

DFrost


----------



## CLINTON CASE

Take this trouble for me; Make sure my shepherd dog remains a working dog, for I have struggled all my life long for that aim.

or 
(Guardian of the night) with one of the gsd pics under it


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

Melissa Thom said:


>


>>>>Im looking for something short but catchy for a tattoo idea!

seems good and short for a tattoo, TRY it ,


----------



## Harry Keely

Malinois = German shepherd on steroids / The Malinois, A mans man dog / When the police are in trouble they call swat, when swats in trouble they call a GSD, When a GSD is in trouble they call the infamous Malinois / Malinois faster than a speeding Shepherd / Why settle for anything else and get yourself a Mali / Anything else other than a Mali is waste of a dog.

I guess you could use a DS in place of the mali.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Sorry couldn't resist just made these up to take pop shots at all the GSD diehards out there, just for *&^% and giggles:-({|=. Relax folks I'm just kidding with ya\\/


----------



## Bob Scott

The worst training issue a dog will ever have it the turd stuck on the other end of it's leash.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Great ideas guys...Thanks!


----------



## Jim Nash

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Jim, I never pictured you as a Godsmack fan. :lol: I saw them probably about 10 years ago at a really big outdoor concert. During one of their songs, my friend crowd surfed to the front of the stage just cause he hadn't done it before. I had to crowd surf too and follow him or I was never going to be able to find him again.


I'm too old to do that stuff but I like the music . Closest I got to the pit was when I found a spot up front at a Black Label Society concert right next to the beer trough . It was awesome .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3qQc7p-44s&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Jim Nash

I'm really suprised I don't hear many Godsmack songs on some of these K9 videos . Many of their songs fit so well speaking from the dogs frame of reference . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjzEOpmvMp0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg2BvmFKCvc&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fftp2MKhDNU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYjZK_6i37M&feature=related


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Jim Nash said:


> I'm too old to do that stuff but I like the music . Closest I got to the pit was when I found a spot up front at a Black Label Society concert right next to the beer trough . It was awesome .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3qQc7p-44s&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


I never would have guessed it either! I'm a big Three Days Grace fan myself though 

Hey Kelly, you have to post pictures when you're done, I love tattoos.


----------



## Jim Nash

Ashley Campbell said:


> I never would have guessed it either! I'm a big Three Days Grace fan myself though
> 
> Hey Kelly, you have to post pictures when you're done, I love tattoos.


Awe yeah good stuff gets me fired up . 

I second the pictures request .


----------



## Alice Bezemer

49% fur, 51% teeth...feeling lucky?


----------



## maggie fraser

Harry Keely said:


> Malinois = German shepherd on steroids / The Malinois, A mans man dog / When the police are in trouble they call swat, when swats in trouble they call a GSD, When a GSD is in trouble they call the infamous Malinois / Malinois faster than a speeding Shepherd / Why settle for anything else and get yourself a Mali / Anything else other than a Mali is waste of a dog.
> 
> I guess you could use a DS in place of the mali.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Sorry couldn't resist just made these up to take pop shots at all the GSD diehards out there, just for *&^% and giggles:-({|=. Relax folks I'm just kidding with ya\\/


Or...as we say here, a mali is like a german shepherd with wurms !


----------



## Harry Keely

maggie fraser said:


> Or...as we say here, a mali is like a german shepherd with wurms !


Pretty good shot back Maggie:lol:


----------



## Skip Morgart

A new guy came out to our SchH club years ago. After he was there about 3 times he had a HUGE tattoo put on his entire lower leg (from knee to ankle) of a hold and bark (with dog, handler, helper and blind)...the guy never worked his dog again. Weird.


----------



## CLINTON CASE

Jaws of justice


----------



## Ashley Campbell

You can run, but you'll only die tired.  Granted, that's a sniper motto but same principle.


----------



## John-Ashley Hill

K-9 goes in FIRST, everyone else just steps in dogshit!


----------



## David Frost

A couple of the old military; four-footed radar and we own the night.

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler

CLINTON CASE said:


> Jaws of justice


That's short, pregnant, in fact it's a winner - just in my mind however.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

"Come to Vegas, and bring your dog"
"Show me your dog"

Authors unknown


----------



## Lisa Brazeau

I LOOOOOVE that one, Megan!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Stacy King said:


> My dog never does that at home!
> 
> He's defensive, but it's very forward defensiveness.
> 
> Mean, mean, MEAN bitch. Mean.
> 
> I think what he's thinking is....
> 
> He's a thinking dog/breed.
> 
> "Personal protection"
> 
> Game bred.
> 
> DDR.
> 
> ^All winning.




Stacy, don't forget http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thanks!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> "Come to Vegas, and bring your dog"
> "Show me your dog"
> 
> *Authors unknown*


*snickers*

Ooh, I have a good idea for one: Sit means sit!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

"Properly trained, a man can be dog's best friend."



But I like Megan's.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

maggie fraser said:


> Or...as we say here, a mali is like a german shepherd with wurms !



Goes up on the "best comebacks" wall of fame. :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser

maggie fraser said:


> Or...as we say here, a mali is like a german shepherd with wurms !


Now that's ****in' funny, I don't care who ya are!


----------



## Jennifer Marshall

Train hard, Trial easy

Never settle for good if you want to be the best

Bitches do it better... and so do their dogs!


----------



## Terry Devine

My bitch is trained



so is the dog


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Genetics tells you what a dog "CAN" be, the environrment tells you what it "WILL" be.


----------



## Brian Anderson

see my forum signature lol....


----------



## Christopher Jones

Barking dogs dont bite
If it aint Dutch, it aint much.
When the tailgate drops, the bullshit stops
Tennis balls dont fight back
Avoidence is like cheating. Dont it once, will do it again.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Cry on the training field so you can laugh from the podium.


----------



## Megan Berry

Lisa Brazeau said:


> I LOOOOOVE that one, Megan!


Which one? lol


----------



## Lisa Brazeau

"Bricks and stones..." Everytime I hear that song I have to modify the words now.


----------



## David Frost

Christopher Smith said:


> Cry on the training field so you can laugh from the podium.


We have a similar one; sweat in training so you don't bleed on the street. 

DFrost


----------



## will fernandez

I think it was Dick Van Leeuwen that said one of my favorite ones:

"It's easier to take some of the tiger out than to put it into the dog"

If I got it wrong-could you help me out with it Dick?


----------

